# Disabled Popa



## zeadlee (Mar 21, 2013)

My popa mismolted when she molted to L6 with two of her fore leg(for catching preys) broken(can not fold). Last time when she molted to L7 one of a broken fore leg recovered but another was still broken. What's worse, a back leg can not move any more.Today is the15th day after last molt, worrying about a mismolt this time I cut a part of her fore leg and did this.

1.settle her down with toothpicks on a piece of foam box.

2.glue her legs with papergule.

3.put that piece of foam box back to bottle upside down.

here are the pics.

Will that help guys?


















Thank you guys!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow that seems sort of extreme... was she unable to hang on a net side at all prior to this? I can't imagine gluing down a mantis that could otherwise still walk and move. She really doesn't appear that bad by your pictures. Also you I would suggest switching her position and hang her from the side so she is pointing face down. I would be worried she can't get in the right position from the vertical because her legs are pinned and she can't control the spacing.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 21, 2013)

I agree, I must check myself!


----------



## zeadlee (Mar 21, 2013)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Wow that seems sort of extreme... was she unable to hang on a net side at all prior to this? I can't imagine gluing down a mantis that could otherwise still walk and move. She really doesn't appear that bad by your pictures. Also you I would suggest switching her position and hang her from the side so she is pointing face down. I would be worried she can't get in the right position from the vertical because her legs are pinned and she can't control the spacing.


Yes she is able to hang on the side but not able to hang unside down. Is that ok to molt if hanging on the side?


----------



## zeadlee (Mar 21, 2013)

She has just two middle legs in function. One back leg can not grab and another can not even move. When she is hanging on the net on side, even her head will be touching the side of the bottle. So sad to see her like that.


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 21, 2013)

Extreme makeover, mantis edition. :lol: I hope they molt soon, as it can't be much of a life being stuck in one place. Oh, wait a minute, that sounds like my life. :lol:


----------



## aNisip (Mar 21, 2013)

If that is the only way she can molt, then I applaud you for a valiant effort. Her horizontal position is fine but you can slightly tilt it so her head is pointing down...and when she does the flip bc its her final molt...she might need a bigger space...you'll need to watch her her entire molt and help her after she comes through her skin...I doubt she will be able to hang and dry with out some help....帮助...

All the best,

Andrew

Tai hao le!


----------



## ScienceGirl (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh dear.......... Extreme...

Not sure, but I think that the molt would get stuck on her legs and the other glued down parts.


----------



## zeadlee (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you Patrick! I fed her by hand yesterday and she refused to eat. Today is the 16th day after her last molt and she eats well before. I think she is going to molt soon. Thank you Andrew I'll keep my eyes on her. I've changed the position. Thanks again for your advise!


----------



## zeadlee (Mar 21, 2013)

ScienceGirl said:


> Oh dear.......... Extreme...
> 
> Not sure, but I think that the molt would get stuck on her legs and the other glued down parts.


Hope she can pull through. I think she can't even hang tight by hersef.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Mar 21, 2013)

Poor little thing. Please do keep us updated!

Try feeding her a bit of honey. It has medicinal properities and has simple sugars in it, which make it easy to digest (for humans, anyway. Not sure about mantids and sugar, but flower species need it when kept in captivity.).


----------



## ScienceGirl (Mar 21, 2013)

Maybe next time, try propping her up with a support of some sort. Maybe small toothpicks to cradle her abdomen in?


----------



## zeadlee (Mar 21, 2013)

I will fellow up no matter what. Thank you all for concerning!


----------



## sally (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes please let us know how you do and good wishes.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Mar 22, 2013)

zeadlee said:


> Yes she is able to hang on the side but not able to hang unside down. Is that ok to molt if hanging on the side?


All of mine prefer molting on the sides of their enclosure I would probably angle her like the side of a triangle would be. This will give her the best of both worlds and make it easier for her to slip out since her head will already be pointed in the right direction while giving her a little drop so she isn't brushing the side with her upper half.

I wish you both the best. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## zeadlee (Mar 23, 2013)

Sorry guys, I had classes the whole day yesterday, and could not report the news. She has got out from her skin! Her situation is now better. Only one of her back leg still has a little problem, and her fore leg that had been cut a little has grown out a bit. Guess she will be able to molt herself next time and will be much better off. But I still have to feed her on hand bcause I don't think she can catch the prey now.

Thank you guys so much for concerning!

Will post her photo latter.


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm happy to hear she molted well. Good luck with her!


----------



## zeadlee (Mar 24, 2013)

My girlfriend helped me feeding her


----------



## sinensispsyched (Mar 24, 2013)

Well, I'll be......


----------



## ScienceGirl (Mar 24, 2013)

So glad to hear that she made it!

Get will soon, little Popa!


----------



## Plex (Mar 24, 2013)

Well.. I'll be... That's surprising yet amazing she molted successfully and pulled through thus far!


----------



## ScienceGirl (Mar 24, 2013)

What has her diet been lately?


----------



## zeadlee (Mar 24, 2013)

ScienceGirl said:


> What has her diet been lately?


I took the roach's head off togther with its viscera. She was able to grab it with a single fore leg, and ate it whole. I also provided drop. Maybe honey later. unk:


----------



## zeadlee (Mar 24, 2013)

Plex said:


> Well.. I'll be... That's surprising yet amazing she molted successfully and pulled through thus far!


Yes! That surprised me too. I changed her position in to a slope before she molted so that she was able to straighten her legs. And I also fed her some honey to make sure that she had enough energy.


----------



## zeadlee (Mar 25, 2013)

ScienceGirl said:


> What has her diet been lately?


Unfortunately, I don't think the fore leg that had been cut a little will be able to grow back. Because she is a little too old.


----------



## zeadlee (Mar 25, 2013)

ScienceGirl said:


> What has her diet been lately?


You know, it was a really hard time for me when she first mismolt when both of her fore legs was unable to fold. I had to hold the roaches the whole period until she finished her meals.


----------

